# Need advice on good slicing knife



## abynrml (Mar 28, 2012)

Howdy "smokies"....my first brisket was a bit of a chore to slice. My buddy advises me to get a Henckels "Granton Hollow" 10 inch slicing knife. He sent me a pic but I cant seem to find it in my area. The handle looks to be offset so you can slice horizontally above the cutting board like you would to trim fat cap or fillet fish. Any advice as to my "gotta have" knife for slicing meats. The model number is   HK-30051-260  .Some other reviews on the net say a Victorinox Forschner Fibrox 12 inch Granton slicer...... Any help would be greatly appreciated....especially by the poor slab of meat unfortunate enough to be stabbed at by a gorilla-handed novice such as myself!!!!


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Welcome to SMF............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I sold knives for over twenty years, so I do know a little about these tools. J. A. Henckels made in Germany makes awesome knives. I have about six of them all different sizes. I also have a knife that is my favorite for slicing meats. It is also a German maker Wusthof Classic 4183/17cm made in Solingen Germany. This knife has a thin blade width and is very good for slicing and chopping. A good all around knife. Get ready to spend about $125 on sale for one knife........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What you want to look for in a knife is a good high carbon content in the steel. Most are a mix of carbon steel and 440 stainless. The higher the carbon content the easier they are to sharpen. However carbon steel rusts much quicker so you need to clean it and dry it. You can find these knives in most cooking or knife stores. If you want to lower the budget buy a Chicago Cutlery. They are very good knives for the money. Also made with high carbon tool steel. Stay away from the pure stainless steels knives. They are very hard to sharpen conpared to the high carbon content knives.

..................Hope this helps................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 29, 2012)

from the discription of the handle i'd bet you are talking about the 5 star line of henckel's...i prefer the 4 star line but that is just me. like venture said you don't need to spend a fortune on a good knife. for 1/2 the $ you can get a forschner 12" that will do just fine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

LOVE IT>>>LOVE IT>>>LOVE IT!...JJ 

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/...schner-12-flexible-granton-edge-slicing-knife


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2012)

I moved your thread from Roll Call to the General Discussion section so you can get more responses.

The most important part of any knife is how it feels in your hand, so go to a knife store or to a Sur Le Tab or other cooking store and put some in your hand and see how they feel.  For the most part, a home chef's biggest issue is a dull knife. If your knife feels good in your hand and is sharp, brands don't matter. Most of the major brands are going to work well for you.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 29, 2012)

What Scar says! How it feels in your hand and how comfortable you are with the knife is the most important thing.

As an example, my brother uses a boning knife for everything he cuts.  I cringe every time I see him using it, but in the end he's comfortable with it.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes, Swiss Victorinox is an awesome knife too. I have a couple of their pocket knives...What everyone wants is to be able to put a good edge on a knife. A slicing knife is good to have a thin long blade for obvious reasons. If you can put a good edge on a knife and the knife keeps the edge your in business. Unfortunately most quality knives from Germany are expensive and probably not any better than the knives for half the price. Kinda like the German automobiles. Quality but over priced....


----------



## alelover (Mar 29, 2012)

This is what I got and they are awesome. The factory sharpening sucked so my buddy resharpened them and they are the best knives I ever had. He said they were the best ones he ever sharpened too. Very high quality. They are a bit pricey though. I got a good deal on them from a place I used to work.







Knife Set


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's the Victorinox cheaper


----------



## chefrob (Mar 29, 2012)

can the post from this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119656/need-advice-on-good-slicing-knife

be moved into this one?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 29, 2012)

1beezer said:


> Here's the Victorinox cheaper




 This is a different knife than the one I have shown. This much stiffer but really good as well...JJ


----------



## ak1 (Mar 29, 2012)

My favourite is Eberhard Schaaf Goldhamster.

http://www.knivesandtools.com/en/pt/-first-class-carving-knife-9.htm


----------



## 1beezer (Mar 29, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> This is a different knife than the one I have shown. This much stiffer but really good as well...JJ


I didn't realize it. I stand corrected :)


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a full set of Wusthof knives I inherited. I love the slicer! Good quality steel, great edge! My Father cut meat with a great set of Forshner's for 40 years! He still has them and uses them on a regular basis!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2012)

I am working on it Rob


----------



## sprky (Mar 29, 2012)

About the only knife I use is one my grand dad had, I don't know the maker but it's 1 darn good knife. If ya get a good edge on it it will hold it for a long time. Other then that I use a cheap set of knives. I say buy the best knife you can afford and take care of it. 







  to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge.


----------



## chefrob (Mar 29, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> I am working on it Rob




 man it didn't take you long to forget all that fancy IT stuff when ya retired did it..............well done my friend!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2012)

I Who ?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.acemart.com/prod4533.html

scalloped edge slicer, Dexter-Russell







http://www.acemart.com/kitchen-supp...roast-slicer-knife-rshs140-12cp/prod8837.html

straight edge slicer, Dexter-Russell







http://www.acemart.com/kitchen-supp...st-slicer-knife-rshv140-12ge-cp/prod9615.html

Duo-Edge slicer, Dexter-Russell

These are commercial quality knives that are affordable, sanitary and conform to all gov. specs.  Check out the reviews, and there are yet others there too.


----------

